# Wago und Visu (Web Visu)



## Dr.MirakulixX (19 Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Habe schon google und Co wie auch die suche hier bemüht. Ich bin auf dem Gebiet Wago Neuling und habe ein nettes Projekt. Nun würde ich gerne die Anlage auch gerne mit einer Visu laufen lassen. Am liebsten Web basiert. Derzeit Teste ich mit dem KNX Starter Kit und bin mir sicher das hier die Visu machbar ist. Aber ich habe vor die Anlage mit einem anderen Controler auszustatten. Viel gesucht aber nicht viel gefunden. Zumindest nicht das was ich suche. Bei Beckhoff ist es ja wohl so das für Webvisu CX Geräte nötig sind. Wie sieht das bei Wago aus ? Habe bspw gelesen es gäbe teilweise nur 30tage Lizenzen und so. Aber eine Übersicht welcher Controler was man habe ich nicht gefunden. Aber viel über den 841. da wird die Webvisu wohl laufen. 
Ich sage schonmal danke und sollte es doch einen Beitrag hierzu geben was ich ja fast glaube Sorry aber habe ihn wirklich gesucht aber nicht gefunden. 
Ein schönes We
Dr.M


----------



## Wu Fu (20 Januar 2013)

Eine Vergleichstabelle der Wago Controller kenn ich auch nicht, deswegen die Antwort so.

Für die Web-Visu auf dem KNX-Controller benötigst du keine Lizenz, die Grafiken werden direkt auf dem Controller abgelegt und sind über die gängien Browser zu betrachten. Es muss nur Java auf dem Endgerät (PC, Touch-Panel) installiert sein.

Die Web Visu läuft auf diesen CPUs (Liste bestimmt nicht vollständig)
750-841
750-871
750-849
750-830
750-880
750-881
750-882

schöne Grüße

Daniel


----------



## @lex (21 Januar 2013)

Hi Doc!

In den Handbüchern der Controller steht, ob die WebVisu behandeln können.
Auf jeden Fall alle 32 Bit Controller.
WuFu  hst schon eine ganze Reihe richtig aufgelistet - ich würde noch den  750-885 hinzufügen und den 750-841 dafür rausnehmen ;-) Den 841 gibt es  bald nicht mehr zu kaufen. Nachfolger ist der 881, mit mehr Leistung  für's gleiche Geld.

Edit:
Um dir erste Stolperfallen zu  ersparen: Für WebVisu in den Zielsystemeinstellungen/Visualisierung  "Web-Visu" aktivieren und die erste Visu Seite "PLC_VISU" nennen ;-) Und schon geht's los...


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (21 Januar 2013)

Hallo
und erstmal vielen Dank für die Infos bisher. Es geht im wesentlichen darum, wie schon beschrieben ich habe das KNX Starter Kit und habe eine Anlage in der eine Logo läuft. In der Anlage sind aber "nur" 6 Induktivgeber, ein paar Taster und 6 FU zu steuern. Möchte die Anlage aber gerne auf ein Wago-system "updaten". D/I, D/O, A/I und A/O sind vorhanden. Aber ich finde die KNX etwas "übertrieben" für diese Aufgabe. Daher möchte ich mir, wenn auch ne Gebrauchte ne "kleine"Wago dafür suchen, kann auch gebraucht sein. Die Webvisu ist hier nicht mal ein muß, aber wäre schön denn so kann ich da schon ein wenig "spielen"  Deswegen die Frage nach einer Übersicht welchen Controler ich hier nehmen kann. 
Für die ersten Experimente mit der WebVisu werde ich natürlich den 849er nehmen.
Besten Dank schonmal und wenn noch wer Infos hat nur zu


----------



## Boeby (22 Januar 2013)

Moin,

für deinen Anwendungsfall würde ich mal in der Bucht schauen, ob du nen günstigen 841 oder halt 881 / 882 bekommst!
(841 = älter = billiger???)
Der Vorteil ist, dass du diese mit handelsüblichen LAN-Komponenten kombinieren kannst. Sprich im Heimnetzwerk integrieren!
Bedenke aber, dass die Web-Visu als JAVA-Applet läuft, also iOS und Android fallen aus... wobei es hierfür den Browser
"Micro Browser" gegen Gebühr gibt.


----------



## @lex (22 Januar 2013)

Hi,

genau, dann einfach nen 841 - oder ein 871 (ab FW05 mit 1MB statt 512kB Programmspeicher) würde auch gehen.

Gruß


----------



## kukuban (22 Januar 2013)

Hi, 
alle Ethernet-basierten Koppler unterstützen ebenfalls Modbus. Somit bist du hier nicht auf WebVisu beschränkt. Für Android Geräte gibt es einige Modbus-Apps, abgestimmt für WAGO im Store, zum rumspielen (WAGOID, SCADAfeathery, etc.. )


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (23 Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
mit der 841er in der Richtung hatte ich das vor. Vorallem habe ich hier schon das nächste Projekt was ich auch umsetzen will. Hier geht es einfach um Erfassung von Temperaturen (denke PT100) und da dann auch einfach ne Visu um die Temp zu sehen. Was ich schon Probiert habe und was gut klappt ist bei Überschreiten von SOLL wird ne mail verschickt. Mal sehen was man da noch so anstellen kann. Die Webvisu reicht mir derzeit (bisheraus) aus aber mal sehen was die Zukunft so bringt.


----------



## smartcontroller (8 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
war eben auf einer WAGO Schulung und finde das Gesamtpaket sehr hakelig und optisch die Visu nicht unbedingt ansprechend.

Kann mir jemand eine ordentliche Hausautomation Referenz mit Bildern, realisiert mit Wago vorstellen?

Welche Vorteile hat es, wenn ich mit Wago die Hausautomation mache?

Wie schätzt Ihr die derzeit aufstrebende österreichische Firma LOXONE www.loxone.com im Vergleich zu Wago ein?


Wir haben nun mehrere Projekte mit Loxone realisiert und man muss sagen es läuft stabil und die Einrichtung ist äußerst einfach,
im Vergleich zu Wago. Das Codesys zu installieren und Zugriff auf einen Controller zu bekommen ist für Neulinge äußerst schwierig und ohne Anleitung nicht schaffbar (Behauptung).
Unzählige Checkboxen in Codesys müssen richtig gesetzt werden und mehrere andere Schwierigkeiten machen das Wago System auf den ersten Blick nicht gerade attraktiv.
Könnt Ihr mir das Gegenteil beweisen?


Würde mich über ein paar interessante Beiträge freuen.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## GLT (8 Februar 2013)

smartcontroller schrieb:


> Wie schätzt Ihr die derzeit aufstrebende österreichische Firma LOXONE www.loxone.com im Vergleich zu Wago ein?


loxone gegen Wago wäre wie Tamagotchi gegen Workstation - man sollte nur Gleiches vergleichen.


----------



## dater (30 Oktober 2013)

Hallo 

Also ich kann dir da nur raten schau dir mal das Angebot von XSOLUTION an hab ich bei mir eingebaut ist eine Super Sache, und vor allem bezahlbar.
Und was ganz wichtig ist ein exelenter Support ! und wir kontinuierlich weiter endwickelt !
Du kannst ganz einfach dein programm über eine Importfunktion in diese Software übernehmen.Nun brauchst du nur noch zu sagen wer von deinen Clients welches Licht zum beispiel bedienen darf.
Die ersten 5 datenpunkte kannst du ohne Lizenz benutzen und nach herzenslust probieren.

Also einfach mal reinschaun http://www.xsolution.de

Gruß Dater


----------



## De4th4ngel (30 Oktober 2013)

Wie wäre es mit IP-Symcon? Leider keine Demo, aber 99,- € für 250 Variablen ist auch bezahlbar. 
WAGO wird übrigens über Modbus angesprochen. Einfach mal auf der Homepage schauen, da gibt es ´ne Live-Demo...


----------



## tomrey (31 Oktober 2013)

smartcontroller schrieb:


> Das Codesys zu installieren und Zugriff auf einen Controller zu bekommen ist für Neulinge äußerst schwierig und ohne Anleitung nicht schaffbar (Behauptung).
> Könnt Ihr mir das Gegenteil beweisen?


Provokation angekommen!
Ich hab das jetzt hinter mir:
Bis 7'2012: keinerlei SPS-Erfahrung und entsprechende Berührungsangst
Dann: Wago 750-881 Eth. Starterkit gekauft, Starterseminar gemacht, hier angemeldet und RTFM beherzigt.
Heute: Hausautomatisierung im Neubau selbst gemacht mit Licht, Rollos, Pumpen, WOL, mail.
Würde es immer wieder genau so machen und der WAF passt (bei meiner) auch.
Hauptgrund für Wago: Codesys und damit HW-unabhängig=zukunftssicher.
Die Visu ist nicht der Knaller aber reicht mir fürs Erste völlig.
Loxone war auch im Gespräch aber als tamagochi mir viel zu teuer.
Schönen Gruß


----------



## rkoster (18 Februar 2014)

Von Wago gibts auf Iphone und android ein gratis App (ähnlich dem Microbrowser nennt sich webvisu)
das die Webvisu auf die entsprechenden Devices holt


----------

